# HPX Xenon bulb issues - Alan or anyone ?



## Klaus (Nov 20, 2001)

Earlier this year Alan brought up the issue of the Philips Xenon bulbs like HPX20, HPX40. Further posts from other users showed that the HPX20 is used in the Coleman Lantern - I found the same bulb in Lumilites 2D "Xenon" flashlight. (BTW - another "Xenon" advertised flashlight just used the standard Halogen [possibly Xenon in there as well] Philips HPR52)

A bike light I saw is also supposed to use the HPX21 - so we have at least 4 bulbs - HPX20,21,40,41 we CPF flashaholics know of - so why the f*****g h**l I can´t find any of these bulbs anywhere, no specs - NO FREAKING NOTHING ????
And even Philips headquarter in the Netherlands denies the existence of these Xenon bulbs and claims this might be a counterfeit Philips product and asked me to send them a bulb when I insisted the HPX20 I had on hand reads Philips on them ??????? (Didn´t heard of them since sending the bulb ....)
And the factory in HK Alan talked about does not "produce any flashlight bulbs" according to Philips headquarters. The HPX xx can´t be found in any Philips online or printed catalog - nobody I ever talked to seems to know about - so what is going on - ALAN ???

As the HPX20 I had does really throw such a nice beam (thx Alan for letting us know) and replaced the HPR52 in my Mag 2D I would really be interested in the HPX40 as well - and possibly especially in any 3,6V to 4V version (for 3 cells) as well.

So does anyone know about these bulbs ?
Does anyone has any specs on output / lumens
Does anyone knows about the complete HPX line 
Does anyone knows how to get any (in europe) ?

Alan ? Anyone ?? HELP !!!

TIA for any help 

Klaus


----------



## Alan (Nov 21, 2001)

Philips is a *huge* organization. I don't know whom you have talked to and which division he/she belongs to and what's his/her capacity in the division.

Light bulb for flash light is under *Automotive* division of Lighting operation. While Philips has many manufacturing facilities for their products, most of Halogen flashlight lamps are manufactured in Germany, Argon, Kyptron and the latest Xenon lamps are produced in Hong Kong. Their production facitlities in Hong Kong has long been established decades ago. Philips also has other production facilities for other products such as electric appliance, semiconductor.... etc in Hong Kong.

Let's get back to those lamps. The information you needed is listed as followings:

HPX20 2.4v 0.93A 26 Lumens 
HPX21 2.4v 0.80A 21 Lumens 
HPX40 4.8v 0.79A 66.5 Lumens
HPX41 4.8v 0.90A 78 Lumens

For 3.6v lamps, you could consider HPX30.

HPX 30 3.6v 0.82A 45.5 Lumens

I hope this help.

Alan


----------



## Alan (Nov 21, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Klaus:
*The HPX xx can´t be found in any Philips online or printed catalog - nobody I ever talked to seems to know about - so what is going on - ALAN ???
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I do have the latest full catelog of lighting bulbs for flashlight from Philips. The catelog is not for general public but for flashlight manufacturers. If you planned to purchase tens of thousand of them, they will be more than happy sending you a few copies.

HPX is the latest generation of Xenon bulbs from Philips and replace the old XPR Xenon series.

Alan


----------



## Klaus (Nov 22, 2001)

Alan,

thanx a lot for your clarifications

Klaus


----------



## Klaus (Nov 22, 2001)

@Alan,

I bugged Philips today "a bit" and seriously complained about such poor service !

One or two more questions to you though:

Are there more of this series ? Like possibly a HPX31 (seems to lack) - or others in the 6V range ?

Any online material you could point to ?

TIA

Klaus


----------



## Alan (Nov 22, 2001)

Hi Klaus,

HPX22 2.2V 0.61A 12.3 Lumens
HPX23 2.4V 0.70A 15 Lumens
HPX42 4.7V 0.40A 27.5 Lumens
HPX50 6.0V 0.47A 49 Lumens
HPX51 6.0V 0.55A 52 Lumens
HPX60 7.2V 0.85A 115 Lumens

The only information I could find on line are those old obsolete XPR lamps.

I hope this help.

Alan


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 22, 2001)

didn't anybody seen the new *"Xelogen"* type of lamp on vvv.thhclighting.com ? 

they're supposedly the next replacement for Halogen (or so they said -> fingers crossed




)


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 27, 2001)

HPX is a registered trademark of Welch Allyn although none of the lamps mentioned in this discussion are Welch Allyn lamps. A simple yahoo search for "HPX lamp" will bring up literally hundereds of references to Welch Allyn and no other.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 27, 2001)

As for Xelogen ... these appear to be simple gas filled glass lamps. They are very careful not to say what the gas is or even if there is any gas in there! The best efficacy offered at 50W is 15 lumens/watt which is very low for a 50W halogen lamp which would be 20 lumens/watt. De-rating the halogen lamp probably could give more than 5000 hours life too.... This looks like more sizzle than steak. Halogen is safe for a while yet.


----------



## Klaus (Nov 27, 2001)

@ike,

I like your informative posts but you might need to talk to Philips if you don´t like their new bulbs to be named HPX. You couldn´t find anything about them online (as we did befor Alan helped out) as they are just the latest new items from Philips and I personally hope they will become available soon for the general market. BTW - they are available to OEMS already it seems as Lumilite, Coleman and others are using them already. And on these Xelogen bulbs - same feeling here





CU

Klaus


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 28, 2001)

Klaus:

I'm sure WAs legal folk are on the job. A possible reason people might be having trouble finding these bulbs is Philips realized their error and are looking for another brand designation!


----------



## sunspot (Nov 28, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR> By the way, will WA consider set up on line store (with minimum amount
like Carley) for high preformance replacement bulb market? As more and
more people uses rechargeables, they might want higher output lamps. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>



I have been following this thread for just this responce. I know I would buy replacement bulbs for all my incandescents.


----------



## Alan (Nov 29, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by ike:
*Klaus:

I'm sure WAs legal folk are on the job. A possible reason people might be having trouble finding these bulbs is Philips realized their error and are looking for another brand designation!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I guess the Philips catelog in my hand will become collective item soon

By the way, will WA consider set up on line store (with minimum amount like Carley) for high preformance replacement bulb market? As more and more people uses rechargeables, they might want higher output lamps.

Alan


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 29, 2001)

walamp.comweb pagecan handle on line orders with a $100 minimum ... credit card only orders. We'll ship anywhere in the world. The site's parametric search engine will assist in lamp slection. Click on the Incandescent radio button and see the lamp selection wizard.


----------



## Alan (Dec 1, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by ike:
*walamp.comweb pagecan handle on line orders with a $100 minimum ... credit card only orders. We'll ship anywhere in the world. The site's parametric search engine will assist in lamp slection. Click on the Incandescent radio button and see the lamp selection wizard.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Those questions for the search are too difficult to fill up especially for those bulbs comes with flash light. Do you think that if it is possible that we could simply fill in replacement bulb for XXXX (stinger, SL4AA, UK D4, DB8 .... etc). Of course, I don't expect that you support those bulbs with special assembly like those in SF or UtraStinger (do you?)

Alan


----------



## WayneM (Oct 29, 2002)

Talk about resurrecting a dead thread.....

Anyway, once again Big Lots has come through for me. My local store had, hidden away in the automotive section, 12 packs of the Lumilite Zenon bulbs. Got all they had at 59 cents per pack of 2.

I ended up with 6 2-packs of Lumilite LZ13, (marked Phillips HPX41 4.8v 0.90A), and 6 packs of the Lumilite LZ3 (marked Phillips HPX30 3.6v 0.82A).

They both work great in the Rayovac rubber 4AA lights (2.99 at Big Lots). I matched the HPX 30 with 4 NiMH (Panasonic 1600 mAh, 4 for $4.99 at Big Lots)and the HPX41 with 4 alkalines, and both have excellent output.

It probably sounds like I work there, but I don't. I'm just stoked from being able to accumulate such great lights for such a small investment!


----------



## Klaus (Nov 1, 2002)

DDRROOOOOOLLLLLLL - Wayne - I need samples





Be a nice CPF-er and lemme have one each





I´m pretty shure as the starter of this thread I deserve so





Pretty PLLLEEEAAAZZZEEEE

Klaus


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 1, 2002)

WayneM...you ARE alive!




Have you gotten my emails? I'm still interested in the DB 6 AA and would like to PayPal you for it...email me.

On topic...I haven't even heard of HPX bulbs...what lights do they come standard in?


----------



## WayneM (Nov 1, 2002)

Klaus and Chris --- E-mails sent. 

There seems to be a demand for these Lumilite Zenon bulbs. Has anyone else checked out their local Big Lots (or whatever the're called in your specific region)? 

From the earlier discussions they may be a rare comodity and out of production permenently, and something nice to have - if not for yourself, then to spread a little goodwill among fellow CPF members.


----------



## Illuminated (Nov 4, 2002)

Gentlemen,
Only ones I can find in my area are Rayovac-labelled Phillips HPX21's (WalMart). I ran across some loose binned HPR53's (4.0V/.8A) at Ace Hardware. Never have seen these before. They work exceptionally well in my 4AA NiMH lights. Sure wish I could find some HPX30's and 41's.

John


----------



## nordlicht180165 (Jun 23, 2019)

Klaus said:


> DDRROOOOOOLLLLLLL - Wayne - I need samples
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Hallo Klaus,
ich heiße Andreas wohne in Deutschland,du bist ja auch Germany.Also ich weis das dein Beitrag auch schon etwas älter ist(2001-2002),aber trotzdem versuche ich es mal,ich habe mich extra Registriert um dich anzuschreiben.Ich habe auch damals einen ganzen Karton mit HPX Xenon Birnen gekauft,bei Ebay,in der Annahme das diese passen für Fahrrad Halogenstrahler,leider war das nicht der Fall,die Fassung passt zwar aber der Glaskörper geht nicht in den Reflektor rein.Ich habe dann nach Philips geschrieben,aber die können mir nichts zu den Birnen sagen,die seien schon zu alt.Ach so die genaue Bezeichnung ist Philips HPX 43 4,8V 0,69A HX und dann noch 1 J3 kann man nicht so gut lesen,ich habe etwa 80 Birnen davon.Wenn du Interesse hast melde dich bei mir.Leider weis ich nicht wie man hier Bilder mit senden kann,aber wenn es dich noch gibt kannst du mir das ja mal sagen,bis dahin sei gegrüßt aus 25551 Hohenlockstedt.
GLG Andreas

*


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 23, 2019)

............80165, CPF is an English speaking forum; please rewrite your post. Thanks, and welcome to CPF.

Bill


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 23, 2019)

Dunkashein Bill. (Thank you).

Learned that from Sgt Shultz.

By the way who is Alan?


----------



## Skaaphaas (Jun 24, 2019)

Well at least it gave me an opportunity to test my German reading comprehension .


----------



## novice (Jun 24, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Dunkashein Bill. (Thank you).
> 
> Learned that from Sgt Shultz.
> 
> By the way who is Alan?



bykfixer, 

For today's nano-German lesson, it's "danke schön" (somtimes spelled, "schoen") (with thanks to Wayne Newton)

The only thing I remember from Sgt. Schultz was, "I know nuh-_thing_"!

I believe that Alan is cpf member *Size15's*.


----------

